# Looking to get my 2nd TT!!



## crammy69 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi All,
I used to post on here about 6 years ago (user id FS_CRAM_225) when I had a Denim Blue 2000 model 225 Coupe when I lived in Saudi Arabia, now Im back in UK.

Whilst I loved the TT, I really wanted a silver one. I keep seeing one near the Mother in laws house, with Black leather and RS4 alloys and its an itch Ive just got to scratch!.

So Im on the look out, I ideally want to spend no more than £6000, want a Silver one, Black or Red leather/alcantara interior, less than 80,000 miles, full history (audi/Independant) and hopefully no Dashpod problems (how can you tell?).

Any advise ( am I optimistic in my wish list /price? ) welcome

cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try an add in the wanted section


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

i have to say red interior is classy :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------

